# Trek Vs. Cannondale



## Ye. (Jul 5, 2004)

Which is better Cannondale Team Replica Or Trek 5900 SuperLight Or Cannondale R5000. Any Help would be nice if anybody has these bikes. But i also under stand that is not the bike is also the rider! i will be using one of these bike for racing bike.


----------

